# I have got a dog disorder..



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Once again I have entropion. I have had both eye lids operated on, the last one February 2007. Tomorrow I am going to see the consultant to arrange to have them done again.

But when you google the disease it always comes up with the fact that its a dogs disease first  

Or is it; I think it is a question of spelling - 

entropian = dogs eylid ?

entropion = human eyelid ?

Anybody any idea?

Geoff


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

Hi 
Its Entropion, A defect of the eyelids in which the edges of the lids turn inwards causing the lashes to rub against the cornea and the conjuntiva .
The causes if not congenital, is usually due to weakness of the muscles around the lower eye. Allowing the lower lid to turn inwards.
This is more common if you carry a little extra weight.
Complications tend to be conjunctivitis .
Hope this helps
Andrew


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> Once again I have entropion. Anybody any idea?
> 
> Geoff


My goodness Geoff ! I thought you were going to tell us you had distemper.

Hope all goes well with your consultation and all is soon back to normal.

G


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks Andrew, that clears the spelling up. as to carrying a little extra weight, only a little  

Thanks for your concern Grizzly, not distemper, just a bit of discomfort. I haven't got a hang dog look either, which is the usual comment :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Geoff

I had never heard about Entropion... learn something new every day!

So luckily I don't get "dog eyes" but I do look a bit "dog eared" at times....but that's usually self inflicted :wink:

you have my sympathy :wink: 

Mike


----------



## 104869 (May 30, 2007)

Hi Geoff
Good luck with the Hospital.
Andrew


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

The operation is carried out under local anesthetics which is the most disconcerting thing about the procedure; you have to be able to talk to the surgeon because he needs you to open/close the eye. The left eye took one hour, the right, with a different surgeon, 30 minutes. 

Just unfortunate that the procedure failed first time around. The strange thing, whilst reading, using the computer and watching TV can be difficult, driving the motorhome is no problem :lol: :lol: 

Geoff


----------



## ksebruce (Nov 5, 2006)

> My goodness Geoff ! I thought you were going to tell us you had distemper.


Or blocked Anal glands 8O

Hope your op goes well this time


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Blocked anal glands: is that anything to do with gassing? 8) 8) 

Geoff


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

StAubyns said:


> The operation is carried out under local anesthetics which is the most disconcerting thing about the procedure;
> Geoff


Would you be allowed to listen to a suitably sterile i-Pod or similar with your favourite audiobook or music on it ?

The surgeon could still communicate with you to tell you to open and close your eyes and it does take your mind off what is going on around you.

G


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We are Host parents to a Down Syndrome young man. 25years.
He had it done and was fine the next day. Just a little red around his eyes and a little blood shot. 
When we talked he said that he listened to his music. 
He a great patient.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi G, Nora+Neil

Don't see why not, Both times that I have had my lids done, it was in my normal clothing with just a gown over the top. Just had to leave my shoes in the waiting room. So my Walkman didn't ought to be a problem. ( I have wondered about the wearing of normal clothes in the Operating Theatre and MRSA?)

The thought of the op is worse than the actuality. 

Its just having a disorder thats more common in dogs that gets at my family :roll: 

Within six weeks for getting it done they said yesterday, so get it over and off to Belgium for some new bikes 

Geoff


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dog disorder*

Hi

I have often been told I am barking mad...

Russell


----------

